# Knife Storage



## Tallo (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am keen to learn how people best store their knives? It seems like wrapping them is most common practice but I would really want to show them off. What's the best way?

What are peoples thoughts?

Many thanks,
Adam


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Dec 19, 2015)

If you don't have small children or pets, magnetic bars are great. Make sure it is wood


----------



## j22582536 (Dec 19, 2015)

I personally use Japanese wooden knife stand, it looks something like this:


----------



## Tobes (Dec 19, 2015)

So, as a soon to be father I would be quite curious what would be the options if you´d rather avoid putting your knives up on the bar freely accessible ?


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Dec 19, 2015)

Hehehe http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...net-amp-Razors?p=122968&viewfull=1#post122968


----------



## Tobes (Dec 19, 2015)

Cool, that of course seems to be one reasonable solution!


----------



## j22582536 (Dec 19, 2015)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> Hehehe http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...net-amp-Razors?p=122968&viewfull=1#post122968



I think something like this is pretty cool! Where did you bought that, or did you make it yourself?


----------



## j22582536 (Dec 19, 2015)

j22582536 said:


> I think something like this is pretty cool! Where did you bought that, or did you make it yourself?



Actually never mind, I just saw that wasn't yours lol


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 19, 2015)

Tallo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am keen to learn how people best store their knives? It seems like wrapping them is most common practice but I would really want to show them off. What's the best way?
> 
> ...



I had this magnetic easel custom made by a Canadian craftsman:









j22582536 said:


> I personally use Japanese wooden knife stand, it looks something like this:



I also have one of these but it only holds three. I plan to use it for my Shigefusa Kurouchi petty, Kasumi sujihiki, and Kitaeji gyuto once I get my custom handles made


----------



## Matus (Dec 19, 2015)

Magnetic knife holder from JKI:


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 19, 2015)

Matus said:


> Magnetic knife holder from JKI:



That is gorgeous! Knife and holder... Art!


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Dec 19, 2015)

This one off ebay. Not as fancy or pretty, but it has a special feature... it can mount magnetically to the fridge, no screws required. If you want, you can mount it to the wall with screws.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 19, 2015)

Only real room I have is on either side of my hood, works pretty good. They are firmly attached with screws now...no more disasters.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike, I'm sure you know that's a terrible place for knives with wooden handles. More importantly you can't see those beauty's. You're going to have to do better [emoji121]


----------



## osakajoe (Dec 19, 2015)

The people with very thin but super strong magnet boards. Doesn't that cause chipping on your knife edge? The constant smacking in the same spot.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Dec 19, 2015)

No chipping for me. Just make sure to place it on the spine and then rotate it over. 

The biggest problem with these magnetic solutions is cleavers. They just take up so much space and stick to 3 different pairs of magnets. I'm making a custom block that just holds cleavers


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 19, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> ... you know that's a terrible place for knives with wooden handles.



wow I never considered that... good call!


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 19, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Mike, I'm sure you know that's a terrible place for knives with wooden handles. More importantly you can't see those beauty's. You're going to have to do better [emoji121]



Preachin' to the choir. I'm going to get some of those magnetic boards like Tanner has if shipping from the great frozen north doesn't kill me too bad. Luckily all the knives have stabilized wood except for the River Jump petty...Once I have a reasonable set of those then they are going to get rehandled. All my Shigs, Carter, and Kato are enroute cosmetic surgery clinics for rehandling. Been getting lucky on snagging nice wood lately so I'll have plenty of choices for future knives.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 19, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Mike, I'm sure you know that's a terrible place for knives with wooden handles. More importantly you can't see those beauty's. You're going to have to do better [emoji121]



Plus, you just inspired me! I think I have a spot for a mag holder if she who must be obeyed agrees!


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 19, 2015)

osakajoe said:


> The people with very thin but super strong magnet boards. Doesn't that cause chipping on your knife edge? The constant smacking in the same spot.



It can be slightly interesting when sharpening if the knife becomes slightly magnetized....the filings can make interesting patterns on the stone.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 19, 2015)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> This one off ebay. Not as fancy or pretty, but it has a special feature... it can mount magnetically to the fridge, no screws required. If you want, you can mount it to the wall with screws.



This is perfect! About the only accessible place left in my Kitchen! Would you happen to know the seller on eBay?


----------



## Miho (Dec 20, 2015)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> This one off ebay. Not as fancy or pretty, but it has a special feature... it can mount magnetically to the fridge, no screws required. If you want, you can mount it to the wall with screws.



How secure is it magnetically mounted to the fridge? Great idea but the idea of slamming the fridge door a bit too hard and having knives fall towards my bare feet in the middle of the night scares the **** out of me.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 20, 2015)

chicken...lol


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 20, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Preachin' to the choir. I'm going to get some of those magnetic boards like Tanner has if shipping from the great frozen north doesn't kill me too bad. Luckily all the knives have stabilized wood except for the River Jump petty...Once I have a reasonable set of those then they are going to get rehandled. All my Shigs, Carter, and Kato are enroute cosmetic surgery clinics for rehandling. Been getting lucky on snagging nice wood lately so I'll have plenty of choices for future knives.


I weighed mine and found a box that'd fit it (i just picked it up from him as its a 5 min drive). It'd cost $70-75 CAD for shipping (+$2.20/$100 for insurance) by expedited parcel (similar to priority mail). Mine is 24" wide and 18" high with base. The difference in price is based on whether or not you ship with a CP shipping account as I have setup


----------



## inzite (Dec 20, 2015)

Miho said:


> How secure is it magnetically mounted to the fridge? Great idea but the idea of slamming the fridge door a bit too hard and having knives fall towards my bare feet in the middle of the night scares the **** out of me.



lol thanks for the daily laugh right there!!! LOL!!


----------



## inzite (Dec 20, 2015)

Tobes said:


> So, as a soon to be father I would be quite curious what would be the options if you´d rather avoid putting your knives up on the bar freely accessible ?



anyone else in the same scenario? I'll only have max 4 knives in the kitchen though...


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 20, 2015)

saya and then into a drawer? if you've only got a few you might even be able to lay them flat. or else if you've got people who don't like to listen you can get lockable knife cases from various vendors. or a cheap polyester knife roll and store them in your bedroom. 


... electronic safe ...


----------



## inzite (Dec 21, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> saya and then into a drawer? if you've only got a few you might even be able to lay them flat. or else if you've got people who don't like to listen you can get lockable knife cases from various vendors. or a cheap polyester knife roll and store them in your bedroom.
> 
> 
> ... electronic safe ...



lol perhaps i'll have to find an upper cupboard then lol.


----------



## nwdel (Dec 21, 2015)

I found this magnetic knife holder on Esty called Wake The Tree


View attachment 30229

Nice guy, easy to work with and you can get them in any length. I like the fact that the blade only touches the wood


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 21, 2015)

Damn someone does a lot of butchery


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Dec 21, 2015)

Chicagohawkie said:


> This is perfect! About the only accessible place left in my Kitchen! Would you happen to know the seller on eBay?



http://www.ebay.com/usr/anniesarc

Hasn't fallen in 2 years.. In the ebay picture it holds up a cast iron skillet like this


----------



## bonestter (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm going to have a go at a DIY version

Something like this:

https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=magnetic-knife-holder


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 21, 2015)

nwdel said:


> I found this magnetic knife holder on Esty called Wake The Tree
> View attachment 30230
> 
> View attachment 30229
> ...



Scimitars baby! Let the dismantling of the cows begin!


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 21, 2015)

Those two handled dexters are invaluable for cutting hard cheese down without personal harm.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 21, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> Those two handled dexters are invaluable for cutting hard cheese down without personal harm.



Nah, use a gyuto (but be careful):
[video=youtube;bXT9yAPVtac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXT9yAPVtac[/video]


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 21, 2015)

Mad props to our fellow KKF member for doing the video, along with the others for the chicken bone and can


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 21, 2015)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> http://www.ebay.com/usr/anniesarc
> 
> Hasn't fallen in 2 years.. In the ebay picture it holds up a cast iron skillet like this



thank You


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 21, 2015)

That's a good way to cut your tendons in your wrist.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 21, 2015)

I Remember reading about that in the original macro chip thread, someone else had s hand slip at the tip or something. Would not be pretty.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 21, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Nah, use a gyuto (but be careful):
> [video=youtube;bXT9yAPVtac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXT9yAPVtac[/video]



Never cut good parm like this. Not only is it hugely dangerous (seriously use a cheese garrote at least if you're going to insist on cutting it) it's also a dumb thing to do with good cheese.

This is the most valuable thing I learned from working with someone from the boot..

[video=youtube;PL6vP4eDmEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL6vP4eDmEQ[/video]

"You must show him... how you want him to break"


----------



## Kippington (Dec 21, 2015)

You are absolutely correct spoiledbroth, these are the proper knives to use when dealing with a large wheel of Parmesan cheese,





However that begs the question, how small of a piece of cheese get before would you stop using those tools and move on to a different knife?
BTW I'm very tempted to try using an oyster shucking knife and see if I can get similar results!

For a bit of context, the gyuto-vs-cheese video I made was not intended to be a lesson on how to 'cut the cheese' (heh I couldn't help it ).
Instead it was in response to posts where people said they would never cut hard cheeses with their knives in fear of damaging the edge, which I found a little over the top.



Dardeau said:


> I have a coworker that cut halfway through his left wrist like that. I've never seen so much blood in my life. We bought a two handled dexter cheese knife after that, but he referred to the footlong bullnose that cut him as Lord Voldemort and claimed it made his scar hurt to use it or have it on or near his station.


I casually mentioned this story to my workmates, and one of the chefs goes, "Oh yea, I've done that". He then proceeds to show me a scar down the inside of his wrist. :O


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh I didnt mean to slag you off, I get the point of the video 100%.

Just TJ recommended doing it with a gyuto and if you look at the vid I posted the guy breaks down pretty small slices, you could probably break it down to cheeseboard size fairly easily and what's more it certainly looks more attractive! 

But anyway, I rarely get to handle such nice stuff... unless I'm buying for myself!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 22, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> Just TJ recommended doing it with a gyuto and if you look at the vid I posted the guy breaks down pretty small slices, you could probably break it down to cheeseboard size fairly easily and what's more it certainly looks more attractive!



I wasn't truly recommending to use a gyuto but that probably wouldn't be clear unless someone knew the history of the original thread:


Kippington said:


> For a bit of context, the gyuto-vs-cheese video I made was not intended to be a lesson on how to 'cut the cheese' (heh I couldn't help it ).
> Instead it was in response to posts where people said they would never cut hard cheeses with their knives in fear of damaging the edge, which I found a little over the top.



As for a home cook like me, I can't go thru it fast enough so get smaller portions and cut off pieces to use with my microplane zester (the stainless zester box from Lee Valley is a genius invention)


----------



## nwdel (Dec 22, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> Those two handled dexters are invaluable for cutting hard cheese down without personal harm.



That's exactly what that one is used for


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah. Garrote or the italian trowel knives for me thanks. I'm pretty sure that dexter is a pizza knife no?


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 22, 2015)

any makers here doing magnetic bars in cool woods?


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm trying to source the right magnates now, one shop over is a hardwood floor guy who will give me scraps...... Nice scraps! Looking like this project might cost me between 10 and 20 bucks.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 22, 2015)

neodymium (aka 'rare earth') magnets you can buy in sets from Lee Valley they have warehouses all over the states. Primarily mail order but you can do online too.


----------



## nwdel (Dec 22, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> Yeah. Garrote or the italian trowel knives for me thanks. I'm pretty sure that dexter is a pizza knife no?



It's called the "14" Double White Handled Cheese Knife" but it sure works on pizza


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 22, 2015)

ohhhh no I was thinking of this, couldnt tell from the photo really


----------



## Castalia (Dec 23, 2015)

Shop for magnets, and a knife holder tutorial:http://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=magnetic-knife-holder


----------



## Vils (Jan 1, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> wow I never considered that... good call!


Got mine a bit too close too the stove as well. But I really can't find another place.


----------



## Pcol2000 (Jan 2, 2016)

Soooo, probably not what the op is looking for but I have this in work. Shelves are from the library and mag strips. Hope to add glass with locks and lighting soon


----------

